# NEW Olight S2 - 950 lumens



## Overclocker (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Prepped (Nov 4, 2015)

Not too shabby


----------



## Ryp (Nov 4, 2015)

THIS is for what I was waiting. I asked Olight if they had plans to make an 18650 version of the S1, they replied saying no and that would just be an S20.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Nov 5, 2015)

What's the difference between the S2 and S20, besides 6.3mm in length, which seems inconsequential?

Chris


----------



## gunga (Nov 5, 2015)

I think reflector vs optic, press fit bezel vs threaded. The modes and UI may be slightly different.


----------



## Marfenix (Nov 5, 2015)

Here is some more info I found:

Olight has announced a new addition to the Baton lineup, the S2! It boasts up to 950 lumens with one 18650 battery or two CR123A batteries. 

*Mode: Output / Runtime

Turbo: 950 lumens / 2 hours 20 minutes
High: 400 lumens / 4 hours 5 minutes
Medium: 80 lumens / 19 hours
Low: 10 lumens / 144 hours
Moon: 0.5 lumens / 60 days
Strobe: 10HZ
*


----------



## wsigl91 (Nov 5, 2015)

It figures. I was debating between the S20/S30 or Zebralight's SC62 for a compact high-output 18650 light. I liked Olight's magnetic tailcap, but I wanted higher output than the S20 and smaller size than the S30.

So I bought the ZL SC62 yesterday. And now Olight comes up with the S2. Figures.


----------



## gunga (Nov 5, 2015)

The button is different too. Mode spacing seems better.


----------



## Flashy808 (Nov 5, 2015)

Interesting addition to their current rechargeable baton lineup. & Yeah I will also be interested to see the difference between the S2 and the S20.


----------



## UnderPar (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## markr6 (Nov 5, 2015)

Not bad. Possibly the reason for everyone flushing out the S30?


----------



## NorthernStar (Nov 5, 2015)

Nice find,Overclocker! If you find more info, please post it.



ChrisGarrett said:


> What's the difference between the S2 and S20, besides 6.3mm in length, which seems inconsequential?
> 
> Chris



I agree. The difference in size between the S1 and S10 is 12,4 mm. I think that the difference in length between S2 and S20 should be more than just 6mm. When looking at the comparison picture, it looks like the difference in length is more than 6mm. 

Since there now is a S1 and a S2, the question is if there will also come a S1,5(the counterpart of the S15) and a S3(the counterpart of the S30)?:thinking:


----------



## markr6 (Nov 5, 2015)

NorthernStar said:


> I agree. The difference in size between the S1 and S10 is 12,4 mm. I think that the difference in length between S2 and S20 should be more than just 6mm. When looking at the comparison picture, it looks like the difference in length is more than 6mm.



It looks like 6mm to me. Look at the 23mm width for reference and figure about 1/4 of that as long as they are to scale (I'm sure they are).


----------



## zs&tas (Nov 5, 2015)

Look at the size of the heads, for some reason the s2's bigger, thats where the length is lost.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Nov 5, 2015)

wsigl91 said:


> It figures. I was debating between the S20/S30 or Zebralight's SC62 for a compact high-output 18650 light. I liked Olight's magnetic tailcap, but I wanted higher output than the S20 and smaller size than the S30.
> 
> So I bought the ZL SC62 yesterday. And now Olight comes up with the S2. Figures.




Clearly, the *Zebralight SC62* is the better flashlight. When it goes on sale, however, the *Olight S2* is likely to be half the price!

As Olight does not offer neutral-white models of its flashlights, I will not be a buyer of the S2. I am interested, however, in the use of TIR optics. In most general-purpose flashlights that have a reflector, I like the beam produced by a diffuser much better than the regular beam. With a TIR, it is possible to get a similar beam, but without the need for a diffuser.

I am not sure, however, whether the TIR implementation used by the S2 would give me the beam I like.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Nov 5, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> Clearly, the *Zebralight SC62* is the better flashlight. When it goes on sale, however, the *Olight S2* is likely to be half the price!
> 
> As Olight does not offer neutral-white models of its flashlights, I will not be a buyer of the S2. I am interested, however, in the use of TIR optics. In most general-purpose flashlights that have a reflector, I like the beam produced by a diffuser much better than the regular beam. With a TIR, it is possible to get a similar beam, but without the need for a diffuser.
> 
> I am not sure, however, whether the TIR implementation used by the S2 would give me the beam I like.


Zebralight is definitely a winner for me. I'd love to see the new SC63 with a TIR optic to reduce the length and give a smoother beam. The S2 would have to be modded to a neutral or warm LED for me. The one thing that's most interesting to me about the S2 is the possibility of copper and titanium versions. 

The modes seem to be spaced well for the S2.


----------



## Flashy808 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hmm just thought of something: Maybe this is to help combat Nitecore's MH20?? But of course it is slimmer but it is a compact rechargeable.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Nov 5, 2015)

How do we know it's rechargeable? That would explain why it's barely smaller than the S20.


----------



## akhyar (Nov 5, 2015)

Flashy808 said:


> Hmm just thought of something: Maybe this is to help combat Nitecore's MH20?? But of course it is slimmer but it is a compact rechargeable.



If using Olight's naming convention, their rechargeable lights should have an "R" at the end of their model name, like S15R, S30R, etc, but I don't see it here


----------



## TheShadowGuy (Nov 5, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> Clearly, the *Zebralight SC62* is the better flashlight. When it goes on sale, however, the *Olight S2* is likely to be half the price!
> 
> As Olight does not offer neutral-white models of its flashlights, I will not be a buyer of the S2. I am interested, however, in the use of TIR optics. In most general-purpose flashlights that have a reflector, I like the beam produced by a diffuser much better than the regular beam. With a TIR, it is possible to get a similar beam, but without the need for a diffuser.
> 
> I am not sure, however, whether the TIR implementation used by the S2 would give me the beam I like.



I'd imagine it gives a similar beam to the S1 since the pic makes it look like the same head. The s1 has a wide hotspot... and nothing else really.
Also of note is the upcoming titanium s1 which will have a neutral white emitter. I wonder if they are planning to give the S2 a similar treatment... A titanium S2 with a neutral white XML2 would make a nice pairing with my standard S1.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Nov 5, 2015)

The S2 has a larger head (only 2mm wider, but mainly deeper) so they could be trying to get more throw out of the S2. Or it could be to add in the rechargeable electronics, but I don't think it's rechargeable since it's the S2 and not S2R.


----------



## Flashy808 (Nov 6, 2015)

akhyar said:


> If using Olight's naming convention, their rechargeable lights should have an "R" at the end of their model name, like S15R, S30R, etc, but I don't see it here



Oh oops my bad didn't see that, just a random thought don't mind me . 
But I reckon Olight might make a rechargeable version of this light like many of their other EDC lineup...


----------



## Danielsan (Nov 6, 2015)

I dont know but those S1 and S2 ights are nice but the shame is olight is selling those lights in a pretty high price range. Those lights are cheaper versions of the S30 or S10 because you dont have a low voltage indicator, less aluminium, no charging station and last but not least a cheaper TIR optic. How on earth olight want more money for those compared to the rest of the S line? Most dealers sell the S1 for a higher price than the S10. This has to be clever marketing


----------



## Blind (Nov 6, 2015)

S20
550 lumens - 2 hours
120 lumens - 9 hours
5 lumens - 120 hours
0.5 lumens - 600 hours

S2
400 lumens - 4 hours 5 minutes
80 lumens - 19 hours
10 lumens - 144 hours
0.5 lumens - 1440 hours

Ofcourse, the S2 also has the Awesome 950 lumen Turbo mode...

But how is it that the S2 is able to outperform the S20 on a "lumens per time" basis?

I mean... the moonlight mode on the S2 lasts over Double the S20.

They both use a Cree XM-L2 and a single 18650....

So what makes that possible?


----------



## Blind (Nov 6, 2015)

Even if the S20 was tested with a 2600 mah and the S2 with a 3400 mah.... the moonlight mode should only last ~30% longer... in this case it lasts over 200% longer!


----------



## keeperofdakeys (Nov 6, 2015)

When you are dealing with sublumen levels, the actual energy usage of the LED is quite low, so it becomes a question of how efficient your internal electronics are. So I'd guess it would be an improved driver.


----------



## dazed1 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hmm will look into this, for a great deal


----------



## kj2 (Nov 7, 2015)

dazed1 said:


> Hmm will look into this, for a great deal



Great! Thanks


----------



## dilligan (Nov 7, 2015)

dazed1 said:


> Hmm will look into this, for a great deal


Oh crap... 😜


----------



## Wolfy1776 (Nov 8, 2015)

dazed1 said:


> Hmm will look into this, for a great deal



I hate you [emoji3]


----------



## Sean Rorie (Nov 8, 2015)

dazed1 said:


> Hmm will look into this, for a great deal


I think I want one.


----------



## magnum70383 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hmm.. Sc600mkiii is now 1300 lumens


----------



## eraursls1984 (Nov 8, 2015)

magnum70383 said:


> Hmm.. Sc600mkiii is now 1300 lumens


I love Zebralight, definitely my favorite production brand. But, the SC600 is more comparable to the S30, and the SC62 is more comparable to the S20/S2.


----------



## holygeez03 (Nov 9, 2015)

Is the S2 for sale yet? And does Olight ever offer a neutral option?

Would love to see an in-depth comparison to the SC62...


----------



## Blind (Nov 9, 2015)

Doesn't seem like it's for sale yet


----------



## Blind (Nov 10, 2015)

ITS OUT






https://olightworld.com/store/flashlight/s2-baton.html


----------



## markr6 (Nov 10, 2015)

At that price, it looks like it will steal a good amount of SC62 buyers. That's coming from a big Zebralight fan!

I don't like the UI as much, but it's still pretty good.


----------



## freeride21a (Nov 10, 2015)

I have the s1, do i need the s2 LOL... of course.

Looks like a tiny, long runtime, wall of light machine. Great for illuminating tight work areas for long periods of time.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Nov 10, 2015)

markr6 said:


> At that price, it looks like it will steal a good amount of SC62 buyers. That's coming from a big Zebralight fan!
> 
> I don't like the UI as much, but it's still pretty good.


Especially when they go on sale. However, there's still a big difference in quality of the two. I'll be interested next year when they have a special edition titanium and copper. I just hate the bezel up clip.


----------



## Blind (Nov 10, 2015)

freeride21a said:


> I have the s1, do i need the s2 LOL... of course.
> 
> Looks like a tiny, long runtime, wall of light machine. Great for illuminating tight work areas for long periods of time.



:laughing:


----------



## markr6 (Nov 10, 2015)

freeride21a said:


> I have the s1, do i need the s2 LOL... of course.
> 
> Looks like a tiny, long runtime, wall of light machine. Great for illuminating tight work areas for long periods of time.



I'm not very familiar with Olights, but from what I know the S30 is pretty narrow/throwy (6400cd and 160m). The S2 is 5,000cd and 142m, so I definitely wouldn't call it a wall of light.

I could be wrong though.


----------



## Flashy808 (Nov 10, 2015)

markr6 said:


> At that price, it looks like it will steal a good amount of SC62 buyers. That's coming from a big Zebralight fan!
> 
> I don't like the UI as much, but it's still pretty good.



Yeah I realised the same thing. But it isn't programmable although I already like the mode spacing given. It is kind of difficult to find a good under 10 lumens mode...

Probably going to be stuck on choosing between the 2??

Looking forward to a review though .


----------



## dilligan (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to get one of these... Even though I just got an S30. Moar lights!!!


----------



## hivoltage (Nov 11, 2015)

Definately on my list!!


----------



## Wet (Nov 11, 2015)

I like the mode spacing and beam profile of S1 and warm white XM-L2 looks great with the S1 TIR lens, but 16340 runtime is often too short. If it's possible to swap the emitter into S2 too, I'm probably gonna get one as it's only twice as big but has 4 times greater battery capacity and presumably runtime too.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 12, 2015)

Now on Olight's website: https://olightworld.com/store/flashlight/s2-baton.html

Same price as the S1.


----------



## jimahi (Nov 22, 2015)

Here are some initial observations on the S2:

- Very nice beam! Beam profile is very similar to the S1, but the tint looks a little warmer than the S1. 
- Good mode spacing (The S2 has 5 levels versus the 4 levels of the S1)
- It has the "newer" UI (versus the initial S1 UI) - meaning it doesn't remember moonlight and will turn back on in the last used regular mode if you just click the switch. It will only come on in moonlight if you click and hold the switch. 
- It has a red low battery indicator behind the switch! Yay! (I wish the S1 had that feature)


----------



## Creekster (Nov 23, 2015)

Just saw these on sale for 49.99 im going to grab one....


----------



## markr6 (Nov 23, 2015)

jimahi said:


>



_I'm sorry Dave. I'm afraid I can't do that.
_


----------



## JAS (Nov 23, 2015)

Creekster said:


> Just saw these on sale for 49.99 im going to grab one....



Where is that?


----------



## Lucky Duck (Nov 24, 2015)

eraursls1984 said:


> Especially when they go on sale. However, there's still a big difference in quality of the two. I'll be interested next year when they have a special edition titanium and copper. I just hate the bezel up clip.


Yup, have to agree the bezel up clip sux!


----------



## dc38 (Nov 24, 2015)

Lucky Duck said:


> Yup, have to agree the bezel up clip sux!


Its actually better since it gives your hand immediate access to the switch upon drawing


----------



## Dimethyl (Dec 5, 2015)

The moonlight mode on mine is really low; I wonder if they're all like that. Olight's specs say 0.5 lumens but I am measuring an estimated 0.03 lumens (yes, about an order of magnitude lower). Quite a bit dimmer than my TN12 2016 which is supposedly 0.4 lumens (mine seems pretty close to that). Not necessarily a bad thing, though, I kind of like an extremely low mode.


----------



## Dimethyl (Dec 5, 2015)

I tested the turbo mode to see if it matched the behavior described by Olight ("Turbo mode has a limit of 2 minutes for constant on, after that the light output will ramp down by 50% within 1 minute"). I had a fan cooling it down to reduce any potential thermal effects. The results match what they said indeed. My lumen estimate was calibrated on high mode, by the way, to assume that high is exactly 400 lumens. So as you can see here, after it steps down all the way 3 minutes in, it settles on an output that's just slightly higher than the high mode.


----------



## Wet (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the results 
If the moonlight is that dim, I wonder if it will draw less current from the battery and last much longer than S1 which draws about 10 mA tailcap current on moonlight?


----------



## eraursls1984 (Dec 6, 2015)

Hmmm. Ridiculously off specs is what keeps me from buying anymore Armytek. I like the super low modes, but only if there are other moonlight modes. That mainly means infinite variable, or infinite ramping. I prefer .15-.4, with <.1 only being a secondary moonlight mode.


----------



## Danielsan (Dec 6, 2015)

NorthernStar said:


> Nice find,Overclocker! If you find more info, please post it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not at all, there will be no s3 because the Sx lights are the smallest lights possible from a cell format without reflector. S3 would make no sense at all because there is already the s2. Maybe an s1,5 or whatver they will call


----------



## madfordiving (Dec 6, 2015)

The S series from olight keeps getting better and better


----------



## wjv (Dec 6, 2015)

Dang Dang Dang Dang!!!

Just bought an S1. . . 
Now it looks like I'll have to spend another $50. . .


----------



## Dimethyl (Dec 6, 2015)

I tested the high mode today. It ran for 3h16m at an absolutely stable level before it started falling. The red low battery warning turned on at 3h37m (60% output level). Finally, the output level fell below 10% at 4h00m.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 7, 2015)

Dimethyl said:


> I tested the high mode today. It ran for 3h16m at an absolutely stable level before it started falling. The red low battery warning turned on at 3h37m (60% output level). Finally, the output level fell below 10% at 4h00m.



I like my Zebralights, but damn! This is pretty impressive. Thanks for the test.


----------



## dc38 (Dec 9, 2015)

Dimethyl said:


> I tested the high mode today. It ran for 3h16m at an absolutely stable level before it started falling. The red low battery warning turned on at 3h37m (60% output level). Finally, the output level fell below 10% at 4h00m.



What battery?


----------



## Dimethyl (Dec 9, 2015)

dc38 said:


> What battery?



It's the KeepPower protected 3400mAh which is based on Panasonic's NCR18650B.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Dec 9, 2015)

Thank you for posting your runtime chart. A runtime chart is one of the most useful bits of information about a flashlight. This one looks very good.

I am one who frequently looks for flat output from flashlight. It's one reason why I like ZebraLights so much. This *Olight S2* looks pretty darn good itself.


----------



## DMS1970 (Dec 9, 2015)

I just received my s1, and ordered an s2 today. I have a question about the TIR optics. Is this setup more prone to damage/scratching than a regular lens? Is the actual led sticking through the reflector? Is the reflector glass or plastic? If you dropped it in the sand or got a bunch of grit in it, would it degrade performance? I really dig the floody beam on the S1, it's a lot larger hotspot than my sc5, just wonder if it is more susceptible to damage?


----------



## Wet (Dec 10, 2015)

DMS1970 said:


> I just received my s1, and ordered an s2 today. I have a question about the TIR optics. Is this setup more prone to damage/scratching than a regular lens? Is the actual led sticking through the reflector? Is the reflector glass or plastic? If you dropped it in the sand or got a bunch of grit in it, would it degrade performance? I really dig the floody beam on the S1, it's a lot larger hotspot than my sc5, just wonder if it is more susceptible to damage?


Don't worry, the led is safe behind the lens and the lens is thick, something like 1 cm.  The optical lens is made out of acrylic which is plastic. It probably scratches and melts more easily than a glass lens, but should be more shatter proof.


----------



## DMS1970 (Dec 10, 2015)

Wet said:


> Don't worry, the led is safe behind the lens and the lens is thick, something like 1 cm.  The optical lens is made out of acrylic which is plastic. It probably scratches and melts more easily than a glass lens, but should be more shatter proof.




Thanks. The TIR optic looks pretty neat, and is nice and smooth, I couldn't keep my finger out of there.LOL

The larger hot spot/floodier beam is great for up close work!


----------



## DMS1970 (Dec 10, 2015)

Do you think there will be an AA version with the TIR?


----------



## leonardo4358 (Dec 11, 2015)

dc38 said:


> What battery?



Somebody tell me how to test this and how this diagram is made?


----------



## leonardo4358 (Dec 11, 2015)

Dimethyl said:


> I tested the high mode today. It ran for 3h16m at an absolutely stable level before it started falling. The red low battery warning turned on at 3h37m (60% output level). Finally, the output level fell below 10% at 4h00m.



How to test this?


----------



## Dimethyl (Dec 11, 2015)

leonardo4358 said:


> How to test this?



I will tell you how I did it but it probably won't be very useful. I have an X-Rite i1Display Pro display calibration tool that has an ambient light measurement feature. There's a free program called Argyll and one of the utilities is spotread.exe which is able to get a raw numeric reading out of the device. I wrote a custom program that wraps around spotread.exe, calls it on a timer, and logs the results.

I think most people use datalogging light meters to do this, like the Extech HD450 for example.


----------



## Craigd18 (Dec 17, 2015)

Can someone who has the S2 give me an idea about what the light from the S2 looks like. Is it white, warm, some other color?? 

Thanks.


----------



## earthman (Dec 17, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Not bad. Possibly the reason for everyone flushing out the S30?


I don't plan on selling my S30R, I really like the rechargeable base aspect.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 17, 2015)

earthman said:


> I don't plan on selling my S30R, I really like the rechargeable base aspect.



Not a bad light at all. But the non-rechargeable version (S30) was selling for $22 recently. I believe the S2 was the reason based on available stock.



Craigd18 said:


> Can someone who has the S2 give me an idea about what the light from the S2 looks like. Is it white, warm, some other color??



I don't like to go by photos online, but the Fasttech beamshots of the S2 seem to have a healthy dose of purple.


----------



## dc38 (Dec 22, 2015)

Just got mine...not too shabby. The only gripe I have so far is the half a second shutoff time. Tint isnt bad


----------



## Flashy808 (Dec 23, 2015)

dc38 said:


> Just got mine...not too shabby. The only gripe I have so far is the half a second shutoff time. Tint isnt bad



I might of missed them but any photos?


----------



## SureAddicted (Dec 23, 2015)

dc38 said:


> Just got mine...not too shabby. The only gripe I have so far is the half a second shutoff time. Tint isnt bad




The turnon and shutoff time for ZL is much longer, I'm not experiencing any lag with shutoff time with an S1, I'll test it out when my S2 comes in.
Can you comment on the 10 minute reset on turbo?


----------



## Dimethyl (Dec 23, 2015)

Wet said:


> If the moonlight is that dim, I wonder if it will draw less current from the battery and last much longer than S1 which draws about 10 mA tailcap current on moonlight?



I got some new equipment and am finally able to measure this accurately. It's drawing 1.21 mA on moonlight (battery was about 4.05V). This is for an estimated 0.07 lumens (a different S2 from the one I measured originally). Someone else confirmed a really dim moonlight in one of the review threads, so I'm guessing they're all like this. It's turned out to be one of my favorite "features" of this light; really nice when your eyes are fully dark-adapted.

I also checked the standby current (i.e. parasitic drain of the switch). It's around 1.9 µA.


----------



## wolfgaze (Dec 24, 2015)

I received the S2 a few days ago. Just got it up and running yesterday (had to wait for my batteries to arrive). I love the broad, flood beam on this flashlight. The S2 has a really nice feel to it in your hand and appears to have a pretty solid build quality. Aesthetically I love the design, especially with the blue accents around the lens and the push-button switch. 

One thing I quickly noticed which I did not like about this light was the pocket clip. It's rather large and obtrusive. The upper portion of the clip that rides on top of whatever clothing/fabric you attach it to is too tight/narrow - and it makes it a bit of a struggle to push the pocket clip all the way down on your pants pocket. Once you do that though - it can be bit difficult to retrieve the flashlight in a smooth motion. I found that it was catching and pulling up on my pants pocket. I should note that I was wearing (and normally wear) Propper Tactical/Cargo pants so perhaps the material was a bit thicker than your standard pair of jeans. 

Just a little while ago I was thinking about how my Olight S2 is nearly identical in size (both length & width) to my other primary flashlight (Fenix LD12). So I decided to pull my pocket clip off my LD12 and try it on the S2 - and what do you know, it fits perfectly! It has a much more discreet form factor in comparison to the factory pocket clip, and now I can easily attach the S2 to my pants pocket and retrieve it without any unnecessary resistance. I'm quite pleased that the Fenix pocket clip was compatible and like the new look of my S2 with it attached. I'm going to place an order with Fenix for 2 more LD12 pocket clips so I can replace the one I took from my LD12 and have one extra as a spare.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 24, 2015)

wolfgaze said:


> One thing I quickly noticed which I did not like about this light was the pocket clip. It's rather large and obtrusive.



That's one thing that really had me passing over Olight in the past and still to this day. On the S1, the clip is damn near 1/3 the width of the actual light!! Come on! A nice flush clip would make it a perfect light.


----------



## wolfgaze (Dec 25, 2015)

wolfgaze said:


> Just a little while ago I was thinking about how my Olight S2 is nearly identical in size (both length & width) to my other primary flashlight (Fenix LD12). So I decided to pull my pocket clip off my LD12 and try it on the S2 - and what do you know, it fits perfectly! It has a much more discreet form factor in comparison to the factory pocket clip, and now I can easily attach the S2 to my pants pocket and retrieve it without any unnecessary resistance.



Photos of the LD12 pocket clip on the S2 Baton (sorry in advance for the poor picture quality):
















It feels quite comfortable to hold the flashlight by placing your thumb over the main section of the pocket clip - then the rest of your hand has a uniform grip on the remainder of the light...


----------



## awkwardPause (Jan 7, 2016)

markr6 said:


> _I'm sorry Dave. I'm afraid I can't do that.
> _




Hahaha.


----------



## wjv (Jan 7, 2016)

markr6 said:


> That's one thing that really had me passing over Olight in the past and still to this day. On the S1, the clip is damn near 1/3 the width of the actual light!! Come on! A nice flush clip would make it a perfect light.



The clip on the S! allows you to rest it on a table, slightly raised off of the surface. It also allows for the light to be attached to the bill of a cap so you can use it as a headlamp.

But yes it is a bit fat with the clip on. I carry all of my lights in holsters so i really don't notice things like over sized clips.

=====================

Update

Well my S2 is going back to Amazon.

Horrible puke green tint. Given that it uses a TIR I thought the chance of a poor tint would be low. :-( The edges of the hot spot are also very ragged.

My S1 has a beautiful creamy white tint. Was hoping for the same for the S2. 

Oh well


----------



## jetslipper (Mar 12, 2016)

DMS1970 said:


> Thanks. The TIR optic looks pretty neat, and is nice and smooth, I couldn't keep my finger out of there.LOL
> 
> The larger hot spot/floodier beam is great for up close work!



I was surprised when I tried cleaning the front portion of the S2. I thought there was a mineral glass cover in front of the TIR optic. I ended up wiping the dust off of the "reflector" and the TIR optic. With the S2 carrying an IPX8 rating, is it safe to assume that water won't enter through the front portion of the light?


----------



## Wet (Mar 12, 2016)

jetslipper said:


> I was surprised when I tried cleaning the front portion of the S2. I thought there was a mineral glass cover in front of the TIR optic. I ended up wiping the dust off of the "reflector" and the TIR optic. With the S2 carrying an IPX8 rating, is it safe to assume that water won't enter through the front portion of the light?


At least the bezel ring has a white soft seal on the inside that feels like silicone and presses against the plastic TIR lens, so I assume it should be watertight:






Unlike S1, the body of S2 has a flange that surrounds the blue bezel ring preventing the placement of tools in the gap between the ring and body. In order to get the bezel ring off I had to cut 4 slots in the body to place a flat head screwdriver underneath the ring and tap it out with a hammer. I also glued together a wooden stand with rubber strips to hold the light in place while hammering the bezel ring out:





Edit: Swapped a neutral white XM-L2 into the light later today. Beam looks now nice and white to me. I noticed that the beam looks wider (28 degrees from edge to edge) than the beam of S1 which I measured to be only 21 degrees. Olight website claims 22 degree emission angle for both lights, so I don't know whats going on there, but I like the wider beam of S2.


----------



## vadimax (Mar 12, 2016)

For me that looks like destroying a perfect design.


----------



## jetslipper (Mar 12, 2016)

Wet said:


> At least the bezel ring has a white soft seal on the inside that feels like silicone and presses against the plastic TIR lens, so I assume it should be watertight:
> 
> 
> Unlike S1, the body of S2 has a brim that surrounds the blue bezel ring preventing the placement of tools in the gap between the ring and body. In order to get the bezel ring off I had to cut 4 slots in the body to place a flat head screwdriver underneath the ring and tap it out with a hammer. I also glued together a wooden stand with rubber strips to hold the light in place while hammering the bezel ring out:




For research purposes, I assume [emoji6] .


----------



## emarkd (Mar 12, 2016)

Plus it lets him swap out that cool white emitter. So you've gotta decide what's more important -- a beautiful, clean flashlight body or a beautiful, clean beam of light? Obviously I would prefer that a light be mod-friendly to begin with so that you can have both, but if its not...


----------



## tsask (Mar 12, 2016)

markr6 said:


> Not a bad light at all. But the non-rechargeable version (S30) was selling for $22 recently. I believe the S2 was the reason based on available stock.


Thanks for that info! I am considering the S30R II, yet I am not sure if the S2 is a better value. It's nearly $30 less at Batt Junction. No I can't justify buying both;-)


----------



## jetslipper (Mar 16, 2016)

Just some quick questions:

What would happen if the wrapper of my Panasonic NCR18650B protected cell (or any protected 18650 cell for that matter) got scraped from normal wear and tear due to insertion in the flashlight and during the process the wire connecting the positive pole of the cell to the PCB at the bottom of the cell got exposed and now in contact with the internal surface of the flashlight? Am I correct to assume that nothing adverse is going to happen since the body of the S2 is just connected to the positive end of the cell? Or am I wrong? One of my 18650s has a tight fit in the S2 and I am worried that the wrapper will get torn eventually.


----------



## vadimax (Mar 16, 2016)

Oops, sorry. Forgot that S2 might have reverse battery placement.


----------



## Tachead (Mar 16, 2016)

jetslipper said:


> Just some quick questions:
> 
> What would happen if the wrapper of my Panasonic NCR18650B protected cell (or any protected 18650 cell for that matter) got scraped from normal wear and tear due to insertion in the flashlight and during the process the wire connecting the positive pole of the cell to the PCB at the bottom of the cell got exposed and now in contact with the internal surface of the flashlight? Am I correct to assume that nothing adverse is going to happen since the body of the S2 is just connected to the positive end of the cell? Or am I wrong? One of my 18650s has a tight fit in the S2 and I am worried that the wrapper will get torn eventually.



Many of the newer protected cells dont have the strip running down the side any longer and have the PTCs permanently riveted to protect the positive. They are much safer and more durable. Buy some of them if you are worried or just regularly inspect your cells and replace the heat shrink as necessary.


----------



## jetslipper (Mar 17, 2016)

Tachead said:


> Many of the newer protected cells dont have the strip running down the side any longer and have the PTCs permanently riveted to protect the positive. They are much safer and more durable. Buy some of them if you are worried or just regularly inspect your cells and replace the heat shrink as necessary.


That's good news. But the cells available at my disposal at the moment all have the strip running along the side. I will definitely buy these newer cells. Any particular brand and model you have in mind?

So back to my question, with the S2 Baton using reverse polarity, there is really no cause for concern if the wrapper would get torn eventually (accidentally for example without me noticing it), right? As long as I don't use the cell in other lights.


----------



## Wet (Mar 17, 2016)

jetslipper said:


> So back to my question, with the S2 Baton using reverse polarity, there is really no cause for concern if the wrapper would get torn eventually (accidentally for example without me noticing it), right? As long as I don't use the cell in other lights.


The body of S2 is basically electrically same as the (+) end of the battery inside (if you inserted the battery right way around), so you're right, connecting the metal strip on the side of a battery to the body wouldn't cause any trouble, except that you could switch the light on even when the tailcap is removed. However if you insert the battery backwards (+ end first), then the body of S2 becomes negative (-) when you screw the tailcap on and a broken wrapper might short out the battery and cause it to dangerously heat up.  

Even if the battery doesn't have a metal strip on the side, a broken wrapper could still expose the negative (-) body of the battery and short it out to the positive (+) body of S2. 


Luckily the inside of S2 is anodized and not electrically conductive, so it would require both the wrapper and anodization to fail. It would still be a good idea to at least fix a broken wrapper with a piece of tape or something, just to be safe.


----------



## Tachead (Mar 17, 2016)

jetslipper said:


> That's good news. But the cells available at my disposal at the moment all have the strip running along the side. I will definitely buy these newer cells. *Any particular brand and model you have in mind?*
> 
> So back to my question, with the S2 Baton using reverse polarity, there is really no cause for concern if the wrapper would get torn eventually (accidentally for example without me noticing it), right? As long as I don't use the cell in other lights.



The Thrunite 3400mah uses this new tech as does all the newest Fenix button tops and Olight cells. There is probably others too but, these are all easy to find and use some of the best/most popular Panasonic/Sanyo NCR18650B and NCR18650GA cells.


----------



## Caesar Tjalbo (Mar 18, 2016)

I've had a few days to play around with this light. I like it and I like it a lot. I find the light itself pleasant and useful, the modes sensible and the UI reasonably intuitive. I specifically looked for a single button flashlight but accessing all the capabilities of this flashlight is fairly straight forward nevertheless. The hardest to use/memorize are the strobe and the timer functions which I probably won't use ever anyway.

The moonlight is very low, bright enough to be usable but still to maintain night vision. It's not part of the regular modes but can be accessed directly.

I don't like the clip. It's fantastically deep carry but there's a small piece pressed into it which makes it hard to use on many pants. It's bezel-up carry only and I find myself pressing my fat thumb on the lens to get it on the edge of a pocket. The clip is also relatively heavy, the flashlight is a lot lighter without it. Carrying the flashlight as a pocket floater works (the light is very compact and lightweight) as long as you have no iron in your pocket: there's a magnet in the tailcap.

The body has no anti-roll protection other than the pocket clip. The button sticks out minimally, it's even hard to find by feel sometimes. The magnet in the tailcap is a wonderful feature.

It came with a lanyard but I found the opening a bit small and to me, a lanyard on a light this size isn't necessary.

The flashlight is a very good candidate for an allround personal flashlight. I wasn't going to EDC it but I'll probably carry it much more than initially anticipated.


----------



## Nicola (Mar 19, 2016)

I don't need to EDC a torch but I just like them. After buying Fenix PD32, ET D25LC2, Fenix UC30, I went for ZL SC600 mk ii which I Ioved and still love. Then S2 came in. Although I find my ZL most appealing, S2 is so light and unobtrusive to always be kept in the internal pocket of my coat. Wide hotspot and a sort of a so wide spill make it ideal to lighten your path with no need of wawing the torch. 400 continuous lm (apart from the 950 peak lm) make it very convenient to me.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Mar 19, 2016)

Nicola said:


> I don't need to EDC a torch but I just like them. After buying Fenix PD32, ET D25LC2, Fenix UC30, I went for ZL SC600 mk ii which I Ioved and still love. Then S2 came in. Although I find my ZL most appealing, S2 is so light and unobtrusive to always be kept in the internal pocket of my coat. Wide hotspot and a sort of a so wide spill make it ideal to lighten your path with no need of wawing the torch. 400 continuous lm (apart from the 950 peak lm) make it very convenient to me.


If you think the S2 is small you should check out the Zebralight SC63. It's shorter and lighter than the S2.


----------



## jetslipper (Mar 19, 2016)

eraursls1984 said:


> If you think the S2 is small you should check out the Zebralight SC63. It's shorter and lighter than the S2.


Yes. At almost twice the price ☺.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Mar 19, 2016)

jetslipper said:


> Yes. At almost twice the price ☺.


Yes, but he was already comparing the Zebralight SC600 MKII so I assume he is not opposed to a higher quality light.


----------



## Nicola (Mar 20, 2016)

Correct. Already having mk ii keep me from buying a mk iii or sc63. Also the non protected batteries was a no-go. Not about safety, just about having to buy other batteries... Again: ZL are appealing, S2 is less "extreme" but it's very convenient.


----------



## Wet (Mar 22, 2016)

Got my hands on a bench power suppy and couldn't resist measuring the power consumption of my S2 in turbo mode (950 lm) with various battery voltage levels. S2 maintains the power nicely at 10 W keeping the brightness constant, but once battery voltage goes below 3.9 V it can't maintain 10 W anymore and I even noticed it getting less bright below 3.8 V. Maybe this is a good thing as it helps to extend runtime, or is it?


----------



## Overclocker (Mar 22, 2016)

Wet said:


> Got my hands on a bench power suppy and couldn't resist measuring the power consumption of my S2 in turbo mode (950 lm) with various battery voltage levels. S2 maintains the power nicely at 10 W keeping the brightness constant, but once battery voltage goes below 3.9 V it can't maintain 10 W anymore and I even noticed it getting less bright below 3.8 V. Maybe this is a good thing as it helps to extend runtime, or is it?





typical of single-cell buck drivers. i.e. the VAST majority of flashlights out there

no it's BAD thing because you only get the advertised lumens when your cell is close to fully charged. it's like a car that only goes to top speed when your tank is full. it's ridiculous!

good thing there are zebralights (and others w/ buck/boost drivers). here i show a P12 having about half the lumens of a zebralight (partially depleted cell):


----------



## jetslipper (Mar 22, 2016)

Overclocker said:


> typical of single-cell buck drivers. i.e. the VAST majority of flashlights out there
> 
> no it's BAD thing because you only get the advertised lumens when your cell is close to fully charged. it's like a car that only goes to top speed when your tank is full. it's ridiculous!
> 
> good thing there are zebralights (and others w/ buck/boost drivers). here i show a P12 having about half the lumens of a zebralight (partially depleted cell):



Any specific brands/models you can recommend that are cheaper than zebralight?


----------



## PeterSteele (Jan 26, 2017)

wolfgaze said:


> I received the S2 a few days ago. Just got it up and running yesterday (had to wait for my batteries to arrive). I love the broad, flood beam on this flashlight. The S2 has a really nice feel to it in your hand and appears to have a pretty solid build quality. Aesthetically I love the design, especially with the blue accents around the lens and the push-button switch.
> 
> One thing I quickly noticed which I did not like about this light was the pocket clip. It's rather large and obtrusive. The upper portion of the clip that rides on top of whatever clothing/fabric you attach it to is too tight/narrow - and it makes it a bit of a struggle to push the pocket clip all the way down on your pants pocket. Once you do that though - it can be bit difficult to retrieve the flashlight in a smooth motion. I found that it was catching and pulling up on my pants pocket. I should note that I was wearing (and normally wear) Propper Tactical/Cargo pants so perhaps the material was a bit thicker than your standard pair of jeans.
> 
> Just a little while ago I was thinking about how my Olight S2 is nearly identical in size (both length & width) to my other primary flashlight (Fenix LD12). So I decided to pull my pocket clip off my LD12 and try it on the S2 - and what do you know, it fits perfectly! It has a much more discreet form factor in comparison to the factory pocket clip, and now I can easily attach the S2 to my pants pocket and retrieve it without any unnecessary resistance. I'm quite pleased that the Fenix pocket clip was compatible and like the new look of my S2 with it attached. I'm going to place an order with Fenix for 2 more LD12 pocket clips so I can replace the one I took from my LD12 and have one extra as a spare.




just wanted to say thanx for the practical info on the more "usable" pocket clip idea (Fenix LD12)....i am planning on ordering the S2 today and if i don't like the stock pocket clip then i will most likely try your idea !


----------

